# need some advice on new power pack



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

hey guys, Im looking into purchasing a new power pack to replace a trainset bachmann magnum power pack. In the future, I look to expand to a DCC system but do not have the money now, so are there any power packs that can run DC or DCC? 
I am looking into the MRC Tech 4s but am not sure if this is possible. If there are any out there please let me know.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

A power pack can work to power some DCC systems. But most DCC systems either come with the proper power supply or you will need to get a higher amperage power supply.
You are talking N scale so your total amperage is much lower than HO.
You can get away with a tech four for both DC and then DCC add on with lets say a digitrax system because you have to supply the controller with and outside power source.
Where as the NCE system has it's own supply included with it.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

or better yet get a used tech II instead of IV (20 on ebay) and save some money to put for DCC system. while DCC systems come with their own supplies, DC powerpack can be used for aux poser, for example building lights, signals etc. besides, it is always good to have DC pack if only for testing purposes.


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

alright, so if i just went ahead and got a dcc system could that work dc locomotives until i get decoders for all my current locos?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I would recommend to just hold off. If you are going to spend 20 bucks on a DC cab you only need 7 more bucks to buy a mobile decoder to do an engine. Spending 50 bucks is almost a 1/3 of the cost of a DCC starter system.
When you are ready to get a DCC system, just make sure it has, jump ports for connecting one or two smooth DC power packs to the system
for use as additional throttles. When you get to that point, you just might decide you want a better second cab. Secondary DCC controllers allow you to have the basic functions of lights, sound ect. Way cooler for the second person then just controlling speed. 
Then you need to think about the cosmetic appeal. If you buy a big old black DC controller then go with a wireless DCC system, are you going to be happy?
Just tossing alternative ideas at you. 
For me I know I wanted to Digitrax Zephyr xtra. I needed a solid base unit that a soon to be 6 year would not drag all though the house. I even bought a Kato starter set to get the basic controller cheap. That is going to be our second cab. They have the same looks and operating throttle, which will make instruction time simpler, I hope hwell: lol.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

ericw95 said:


> alright, so if i just went ahead and got a dcc system could that work dc locomotives until i get decoders for all my current locos?


no. on paper it is a yes, but your equipment will be much better off not touching that


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

alright, so i guess then that presents a new question...what's the best option for a beginner? i only need around 4 trains max, since my layout is on a 2.5 by 4 foot board. i need a few criteria to be met for any dcc system i would purchase: mainly low price (under $200), ease of use, and it must have very clear instructions haha since i really have no idea how to wire it. I have read into the subject, and the mrc prodigy express seems to fit at least the price i want to buy at.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

there are several systems within your price range. Digitrax zephyr, NCE powercab, MRC express. please do some reading on 3, they were throughly discussed and make your decision based on whats important to you.I personnaly never liked zephyr design, started with MRC express and traded it to NCE powercab, IMHO ideal . other opinions exist


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Anton has the right idea. I think the Digitrax and NCE are better units. They seem to offer more options to upgrade. No one ever seems to say anything bad about the two. A few will comment on their limited ability, but they are comparing them to 300/400 dollar units. Your setup is small like mine, any starter set will get you going. You could even get a 50 dollar Bacmann unit. It has less functions then the 3 name brands and there might be decoder issues (might). You get you moneys worth. 
If you get more questions, that is what forums are for :laugh:
I've been reading up on this stuff since before Xmas when I stumbled onto this sight. I was going to wait until Xmas this year before geting my DCC unit. Problem was I have 2 engines now and am ready to get another. I did not want to be installing 3, 4, 5 decoders all in one shot. My unit should have been here today, maybe tomorrow


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

why are you wanting to replace your current power pack?


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

i want to go to dcc.... i thought you need a new power pack for dcc systems


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

ericw95 said:


> hey guys, Im looking into purchasing a new power pack to replace a trainset bachmann magnum power pack. In the future, I look to expand to a DCC system but do not have the money now, so are there any power packs that can run DC or DCC?
> I am looking into the MRC Tech 4s but am not sure if this is possible. If there are any out there please let me know.





tankist said:


> or better yet get a used tech II instead of IV (20 on ebay) and save some money to put for DCC system. while DCC systems come with their own supplies, DC powerpack can be used for aux poser, for example building lights, signals etc. besides, it is always good to have DC pack if only for testing purposes.


Hi ericw95,
Just to confuse the issue more, I have 2 MRC Tech4-200 used controllers for sale for $20 each. Tankist suggested that you look at EBAY, if you want to compare prices. Mine are listed in the For Sale, member to member section. They have been listed for some time so you have to go up to page 11 to see them.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could go back and relist them if they're way back...


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You could go back and relist them if they're way back...


Thanks for the suggestion "gunrunnerjohn" There never seemed to be much interest in them:thumbsdown:hwell: Everybody in this forum is more interested in "DCC" 

Maybe one of these days when I win the lottery I can get one of those custom layout builders to build me a new layout, cause I don't have the energy any more!!!:thumbsdown:hwell: Until then I'll just stick to my bridges

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i don't think you understood him Dave.
go back to your for sale post and reply with "still available" message perhaps. it is ok to bump as long as its not abused, done more then once a week or so . you also can post direct link here to make it easier to author. 

and i actually might be interested in one myself. ordinary pack is good to have and i gave away my


EDIT:
oh well, did this for you
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4689
OP , i would jump on this one. it is a good offer


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi ericw95,
> Just to confuse the issue more, I have 2 MRC Tech4-200 used controllers for sale for $20 each. Tankist suggested that you look at EBAY, if you want to compare prices. Mine are listed in the For Sale, member to member section. They have been listed for some time so you have to go up to page 11 to see them.
> 
> Cheers, Dave


is the MRC tech ii powerpack compatible with dcc??? thats actually a really good price and i might be able to do that.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

ericw95 said:


> is the MRC tech ii powerpack compatible with dcc??? thats actually a really good price and i might be able to do that.


seems like you ignored everythign said above. ..


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

ooo alright makes sense, upgrade powerpack with a cheap, effective alternative until i can make a larger investment into a dcc system. thanks


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

ericw95 said:


> is the MRC tech ii powerpack compatible with dcc??? thats actually a really good price and i might be able to do that.


I really couldn't tell you!!! I have no real knowledge about DCC.hwell: I used regular DC on all my layouts.Sorryhwell:
I would suggest you ask one of the other people who might know

Cheers. Dave


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

You could use it as a secondary controller off a DCC system. As the only unit it will be DC voltage system. FYI DCC systems are AC voltage.

To have additional controllers on a DCC system the second and third control are wired back to the main DCC controller. From the main controller the track is feed.
To have additional controllers on a DC system the track in broken down into blocks each with their own controller wired to it.


----------

